# Mega-Possibilities



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

For the resin-ites here at Hobby Talk, I snapped a few pics from around the cave of the new Mega-G chassis chillin' with some die cast that could be destined for the Pine-Sol and mold rubber . . . 









These Greenlight Mopars all fit the wheelbase.









Hot Wheels new Challenger fits the wheelbase.









The Hot Wheels new Camaro fits the wheelbase.

See the patern yet?

More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hot Wheels Mustang fits the wheelbase.









Hot Wheels Corvette ZR1 fits the wheelbase.









Off-brand Saleen S7 fits the wheelbase, and really, that color has to go anyway so it is destined for the pine bath regardless.

Is the patern clearer now?

More in a minute . . .


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like the Mega G just struck gold!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Matchbox Nissan 350Z fits the wheelbase.









Johnny Lightning '71 Roadrunner fits the wheelbase.









Johnny Lightning Mercury Montego fits the wheelbase.

There is a definite pattern here . . . THIS CHASSIS FITS A LOT OF STUFF!!

I'm burning a vacation day tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I make a S7 Saleen for LWB tyco :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's where Vj's adustable front end doohickey idea turns to gold!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

whats the accually wheel base measure on those new mega g's?


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Deal #1) Tomy Mega G & Collector Series Clear new releases - all cars listed below are $27.99 each or purchases 2 or more and they are $25.00 each - Free shipping on orders over $125.00 for this deal.
These cars are highly detailed
#9066 Mega G - DP01 #3 Tracey white / light blue
#9067 Mega G - DP01 #21 Jani Red Bull dark blue
#9068 Mega G - DP01 #5 Power green / yellow
#9069 Mega G - DP01 #14 Dorrnbos red / black

The above was pasted in from an email I recieved today from bud's titled "NEW RLELEASE - TOMY MEGA G'S AW T-JET RELEASE #6‏ "

is this a deal?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Talk about turning the slot car world on it's ear. WHAT A CONCEPT!!! We couldn't get the diecast companies to make more slot car bodies, so, guess what, a slot car manufacturer has now made a diecast body compatible chassis!!!

Way to go, Mega G+
Rich


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

mmheyho said:


> Deal #1) Tomy Mega G & Collector Series Clear new releases - all cars listed below are $27.99 each or purchases 2 or more and they are $25.00 each - Free shipping on orders over $125.00 for this deal.
> These cars are highly detailed
> #9066 Mega G - DP01 #3 Tracey white / light blue
> #9067 Mega G - DP01 #21 Jani Red Bull dark blue
> ...




Go right to Scaleauto and pay $25.00 each and free shipping :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*This is awesome news!!!*

I know where my gran prix chassis is coming from now!!! Super sweet news!!! This opens the door for so many bodies I can't count that high!!! Thanks for the posts Doba!!! This is news of the bestest kind!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm sure this has been asked before. Why can't they do wheels like the diecast cars have on slotcars?  rr


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Wheelszk

Mike


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

roadrner said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before. Why can't they do wheels like the diecast cars have on slotcars?  rr


IMHO: Diecast equal a bazillion sold. HO slot cars equal way less than a bazillion sold. Vastly higher production numbers for diecasts lead to the ability to tool more types of wheels and still make a profit.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Bingo . . .*



resinmonger said:


> IMHO: Diecast equal a bazillion sold. HO slot cars equal way less than a bazillion sold. Vastly higher production numbers for diecasts lead to the ability to tool more types of wheels and still make a profit.
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Very succinct and quite right. Also, tooling for injection molded plastic is pricier than for die cast as I understand.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for the way cool Christmas presents Wahoo Claus! You are the economic stimulus package for HO Slot Car dealers, the bringer of slot car goodness to us grown up kids, and the enabler of future slot car/diecast butchery. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man, I want to try and cast this..., and oh yea..., ah man, gotta cast that..., oh almost forgot about... whao - breeeeeathhhh, and this one too...
Looks like a front axel mount will be easy, cut it flush, and add an axel plate...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Man, I want to try and cast this..., and oh yea..., ah man, gotta cast that..., oh almost forgot about... whao - breeeeeathhhh, and this one too...
> Looks like a front axel mount will be easy, cut it flush, and add an axel plate...RM


Can-O-Corn!


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So 'Doba.....you takin' orders? Guess I've gotta figure out how to "roll my own" with an inexpensive casting set. Any ideas where someone might purchase something like that?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> IMHO: Diecast equal a bazillion sold. HO slot cars equal way less than a bazillion sold. Vastly higher production numbers for diecasts lead to the ability to tool more types of wheels and still make a profit.
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Ok....so why not a chrome wheel cover of sorts that snaps inside? They could be very thin. Pop them out with a straight pin through a hole in the back of the rim. 5 different designs, 3 each- front and rear (cuz you know you will lose one some how) all on a tree alla model kit. They wouldn't even need to snap in. They could friction-fit or be held in with a dab of rubber cement. Golden!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*As I was digging through the diecast box..*

I found a couple JL diecasts that the chrome part of the wheel came off the car. Now if I can only find the actual parts that fell off I could check them out.. The chrome wheeled chassis in the comparison pictures looks good for starters, but variety is the spice of life!! Hopefully, individual Mega-G chassis' will be available soon!! I have 2 bodys sitting on my desk that need chassis transplants!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got mine last night and the chassis use for Customs is endless.... I can't wait for the chassis to be sold separatly. 

Tomy hit a home run with these... deep into the upper deck!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loose sets of RWL tires and nice street style chrome wheels and we're talking grand slam, out of the park home runs!!! Then again, the bigger Vincents should work with these...Hmmmm...

UtherJoe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, I really gotta bust out my resin stuff and start casting. I have a 350Z already, as well as a whole slew of bodies that'll fit this perfectly...

And that challenger is just BEGGING to be done. Kowalski version 2.0...


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't want to rain on anybodys parade especially when it's looking so good; But what effect will the longer wheelbase have on exhisting track ie curves and clearance?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> whats the accually wheel base measure on those new mega g's?


I see 1.7'' mentioned and quoted a lot.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*possibilities?*

As Mr. Spock is very fond of saying, "There are always possibilities". Here are some of my old casts and projects sitting on a Mega-G. It's going to be a fun winter playing in the workshop.


----------

